# 11-19... lockjaw day PLX



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Went out to a few panfish areas that have been producing the last few weeks. today... complete lockjaw. i was marking all the fish i wanted, but i could find nothing they wanted. I moved around tring to find some active fish did catch 5 gills in 7 hours no keeps... gotta report the good and the bad!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Days like that i go scouting for new spots. Slow troll down the shoreline in 10 to 12 ft and keep a constant eye on the locator for brush, hard bottom, or humps. You'll be surprized at what you've been going over without even seeing it while heading to your favorite spot. Was having a slow day sunday so i went looking for somewhere to fish out of the wind. Lake is down a few feet so i stayed in 10ft. Saw a tree, a whole tree, laying on the bottom and the branches came up to 5 ft. I put a jig and bobber out and caught quite a few nice fish from it.








Been fishing this lake for well over forty years and i'm finding new spots every time i go scouting.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That wind had me everywhere too. Yeah ill try scouting a little more, its hard for me to break that pattern of going back to the same places and expecting to catch them there everytime. East rez iz still somewhat new to me, but like you said there always is someting undiscoverd. Thats the best part about fishing for me.. its ever changing and evolving. And no two days on the water will be the same. Thanks for the advice Chaunc!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Went back to that spot on tuesday and had a good day. Some big crappies were hanging out there.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Headed back out tomorrow on East Rez.... the barometer is falling, south wind, new moon, in-fisherman's best day of the month.... they better be jumping in the boat! I'll have my eyes out for some new cover.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well they sure didn't jump in the boat! headed back in the AM. On a slow streak. Haven't done alot of November fishing... this may take a few year years to get a good pattern on East. This month it seems like the fish just went on strike. And it just so happens every day i get off to fish theres a 20+ mph wind. Rain tomorrow.. whoo hoo!


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

I was out there yesterday, marked tons of fish, caught 7 throwback gills, tough day!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I shore fished East yesterday, didn't feel like dealing with the rain in the boat. Got 4 Perch, 2 gills. Kept the Perch, not big, but i got my sandwich. They were right in the cracks of the rip rap 1-5 ft from shore. Threw a Jerkbait on the whole north shore no takers. After every slow period they have to heat up some time... im thinking Feb on the ice... lots of action then.


----------

